# Is it possible to resurface Kool Deck?



## HCoDi (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi,

We are in the middle of renovating our pool and deck area and we have this red terracotta Kool Deck material on our outdoor deck by the pool and my wife and I do not like the texture and color:



















Also, because of the pool renovation, the workers had to create a big open on the surface:










So we would have to either match that area's texture to the Kool Deck texture and then paint it all or resurface the whole deck with another texture. Ideally, we would like to modernize the look by 'smoothing' it a bit more similar to for example this:










Is it possible to 'smooth' it all without removing the Kool Deck? Is there a material that can be applied over? Or does it need to be completely ripped off?

I want to avoid removing it because it would be very expensive and messy.

If there is no way to 'smooth' it without removing it, then I will have to live with the texture and I could find a paint to coat it in a greyish tone. If you could recommend a good coating for that option I would appreciate it as well. Maybe there is a high build coating or a thick textured coating that would cover some of the kool deck texture?

Thank you so much,
Hugo


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

There are rubberized coatings that can cover the whole area. They come in many different colours and textures.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Why not get it from the horses mouth, and ask Mortex the maker of Kool Deck, here's a link.

https://www.google.com/search?safe=...j0i46k1j0i20i263k1j0i22i10i30k1.0.rNXVlWEVCIo


----------



## HCoDi (Jan 2, 2017)

joed said:


> There are rubberized coatings that can cover the whole area. They come in many different colours and textures.


Thank you Joed, it’s just that there are so many coatings out there that it’s really confusing. Do you recommend a brand in particular?

I know Mortex has a line of coating called Systex, but I can only find it online at a couple of stores. Ideally I’m looking for something that is available at a store. I will contact them anyways to get more information.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*'kooldeck' became generic just as 'kleenex' or 'scotch tape',,, it isn't any cooler on 1's tootsies compared to other conc OR conc coatings - it was just a selling point,,, now even apron/vest stores sell the stuff,,, now cementitious coatings incorporate polymers to replace large aggregate & white cement's used instead of portland,,, can you resurface ? probably,,, do you want to ? i don't know.
concretenetwork.com may be a good starting point for you*


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I remember recoating kool decks in fla but I was an employee and it was a long time ago. Whenever I take a job where I'm uncertain as to the best coating to use I ask the paint rep at the store - he'll either know or direct me to someone that does. You need to go to real paint store, not a paint dept.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> Thank you Joed, it’s just that there are so many coatings out there that it’s really confusing. Do you recommend a brand in particular?


No particular brand recommendation.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*not a fan of anything from paint stores,,, you're better off w/concrete tool & suppliy store,,, our local apron/vest stores sell 'cement-all' which is decent stuff*


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

HC,

Have you ever done any masonry work ? Also, a job of this size?

Whatever you do, you are going to have to either live w it or redo it, if it is not done right. I am not discounting your skills, but since this is prob a one time job, ask yourself is it a DIYer? 

Since you have a pool comp doing the pool, do they do what you want or know someone that can? I would look at a comp that has done 20-30 of these and the customers are all happy. Ask for recent and 3-4 yr ago references so you can see what happens over time.

Since your coping is already even w your k-deck, you don't want to apply a solid surface to your k-deck that will end up being higher than your coping..this will put surface water into your pool. So, it might be just a great paint job a polymer or something in it that can fill c-deck gaps to change the texture. Remember, just bc you don't want to make a mess [and I get that], it doesn't mean it's the right way to go...sometimes you have to completely start over...

So, here's your options:

- use paint to change color and some of the texture
- use a coating that doesn't change the height of the k-deck that makes your coping lower
-tear/up and start over, then all your options are open [most expensive but more than likely the best way - get plenty of references and go see them, asks tons of questions, make sure you get a SOW in writing w all T&C's and warranties
-do nothing 

Go luck, tstex


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Read this thread - you have to be very specific, ask a lot questions and set all expectations w contractor

http://www.diychatroom.com/f105/failing-polymeric-sand-grout-bluestone-patio-379345/

Also, where do you live pre Joed's note of location? Freezes? Lots of heat ?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*back to your original inquiry: yes , IF you can find the fellow that originally installed the coating, its possible,,, is it diy ? yes but the work will soon cause you to beg off,,, we've done this work for over 20yrs,,, i'm certain we haven't yet repair'd all the diy jobs even in 3 nearby zip codes,,, your pool co MAY have a relationship w/decorative concrete artisans (we work w/4),,, otherwise concretenetwork.com is a good starting place

BIG tnx to woody - didn't know they were still in biz*


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*1 last point - i don't know any pro who'd overlay this deck w/o 1st diamond grinding off ALL original coating,,, why ? who wants to risk new coat failure when the original overlay is the cause ? last dog on the bone owns it,,, we get these calls weekly & decline the work*


----------



## HCoDi (Jan 2, 2017)

​
Thank you so much everyone for all your responses!
I contacted Mortex and as I expected they want me to buy that coating called Syntex which only has one shade of gray and I can only buy it online without being able to see a sample. So that's out of the we question.
Tomorrow I'm going to Dunn Edwards and see if they can recommend something in terms of paint.


tstex said:


> HC,
> So, here's your options:
> - use paint to change color and some of the texture
> - use a coating that doesn't change the height of the k-deck that makes your coping lower
> ...


Thank you so much for all your points tstex. The more I think about it I feel that it's best I just paint it. Removing the kdeck would be too much. And I certainly do not want to put a cement coating myself after reading all you guys are saying. Seems too complicated.


tstex said:


> Also, where do you live pre Joed's note of location? Freezes? Lots of heat ?


I am in Los Angeles, it gets pretty hot here specially during the summer. All my pool equipment burns out and the plastic gets brittle pretty quick. That thread scared me, paying all that money and having all those problems, sometimes it's better to keep it simple: paint it is for me.


stadry said:


> *back to your original inquiry: yes , IF you can find the fellow that originally installed the coating, its possible,,, is it diy ? yes but the work will soon cause you to beg off,,, we've done this work for over 20yrs,,, i'm certain we haven't yet repair'd all the diy jobs even in 3 nearby zip codes,,, your pool co MAY have a relationship w/decorative concrete artisans (we work w/4),,, otherwise concretenetwork.com is a good starting place
> BIG tnx to woody - didn't know they were still in biz*


Thank you stadry. I won't diy resurfacing the deck, seems way too complicated. Like I said, I feel it will be easier just to paint.
Thanks again, I'll let you know what I end up going with.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

HC,

If you go the paint route, there are two very important steps:
-Proper surface preparation: make sure your cool deck is completely prepared/cleaned/etc so the paint will adhere 100% to spec w no problems at all. IT cannot be too hot when applying.
-Buy and use HIGH QUALITY PAINT made for our specific application.

The better the surface is prep'ed, the better the paint will penetrate and adhere.

Good luck and take some pic's while doing and after - tstex

Since your prep work is the majority of work, as well as the painting, it makes no sense to go w anything other than the best to last the longest, work the best and look the best...Also, determine if a roller or spray gun is best for your application

Final


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

HC

Found this on a pool forum - might be applicable to you...

"Its just hard to paint concrete and get it to stick due to the fact that concrete absorbs moisture.

The garage floor pro's either shot blast or grind the surface to get clean and dry concrete.
Then they apply a sealer. 
Then the epoxy on top of the sealer.
You can apply sands or textures to make it non-slip.

If you already have paint - all you can really do without stripping it all down is to top coat it with a decent UV resistant outdoor concrete paint.
If you wanted a little more fancy or to show less flaws you could do a stencil or get an artist to do a stencil with different colors.

Last the paint you want is a high content 2 part epoxy. 

PS $40 a gallon for good quality epoxy paint is inexpensive for SW if its the good stuff."


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*there's no paint that resistant to pedestrian traffic,,, if there were, there'd be no reason to repaint porch/pool/walkways ( concrete OR wood ),,, not aware of epoxy that's uv-resistant,,, all our info sez not - that's why there're polyaspartics/polyureas,,, we have a pro acct at sher-wms,,, i need to find out about $40gal 'good quality epoxy' as we're paying those thieves $96gal for armorseal*


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Stadry- would you like me to probe for specifics?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*sure, see what you can find out,,, meantime i'll call my sher-wms pro rep,,, THANKS in adv*


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

stadry said:


> *sure, see what you can find out,,, meantime i'll call my sher-wms pro rep,,, THANKS in adv*


Sta, have not heard anything back, but will post back if I do - tstex


----------



## HCoDi (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey guys,

Thank you for all the info. This is definitively more complicated than I thought.

I went to Dunn Edwards and they looked at all the specs from the Mortex/Kool Deck and basically told me that they do not carry any paint that would work with that product. 

Apparently Kool Deck is designed to release vapors when it gets really hot (this is what the guy said) that way it stays cool and if we paint it with regular water based outdoor deck paint (which is what they carry) it would eventually bubble and peel off.

So he told me to stick with the Systex paint, which is the one that Mortex recommends. Because it is acrylic and is special for that purpose apparently.

I contacted Mortex and they told me to indeed use only that Systex paint but to be warned that the surface will become slicker after painting it. They told me that I can add an additive from Home Depot/Lowes to make it less slick.

So basically I am stuck with Systex, a product that its expensive and only has one shade of gray.

On top of that I need to match my side pathways in the same gray so I have to find a gray paint that will match the Systex gray as close as possible.

The only store that sells this paint in my area is HD Supply / White Cap. They are closed during the weekends so I could not go talk to them. They do not carry it on stock but I can order through them. Maybe they will have a better insight on this.

I almost want to bite the bullet, rip everything off and put a concrete overlay that I like at this point.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

"I almost want to bite the bullet, rip everything off and put a concrete overlay that I like at this point."

You might miss the money or cash outlay for a completely new job, but if you don't, you will always be reminded of looking at what you were stuck w and have to live w it permanently. It's not my money, but I would do what gives you the most long term pleasure and meets your goals, both now and 10 yrs down the line when you won't be missing the money but kicking yourself for not doing what you knew was right...

Also, look at what it's going to cost and to maintain, and HOW OFTEN, in your final decision as well - this would be a HUGE criteria in my decision making process.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

Found this on a pool forum - might be applicable to you...

"Its just hard to paint concrete and get it to stick due to the fact that concrete absorbs moisture. that's 1 reason,,, the other's that no paint is traffic resistant - even to pedestrian traffic

The garage floor pro's either shot blast or grind the surface to get clean and dry concrete. Then they apply a sealer. Then the epoxy on top of the sealer.
You can apply sands or textures to make it non-slip. we dia grind then apply the epoxy (armorseal) + chips ( decorative + non-slip - if no chips, sharks grip ) if desired,,, next day we coat w/urethane - done !

If you already have paint - all you can really do without stripping it all down is to top coat it with a decent UV resistant outdoor concrete paint. imo, waste of time putting paint over paint however its your time & YOUR $
If you wanted a little more fancy or to show less flaws you could do a stencil or get an artist to do a stencil with different colors.

Last the paint you want is a high content 2 part epoxy. many coatings are 100% solids - the higher solid content, the longer lasting

PS $40 a gallon for good quality epoxy paint is inexpensive for SW if its the good stuff." armorseal's $100 to pro's


----------



## HCoDi (Jan 2, 2017)

tstex said:


> "I almost want to bite the bullet, rip everything off and put a concrete overlay that I like at this point."
> 
> You might miss the money or cash outlay for a completely new job, but if you don't, you will always be reminded of looking at what you were stuck w and have to live w it permanently. It's not my money, but I would do what gives you the most long term pleasure and meets your goals, both now and 10 yrs down the line when you won't be missing the money but kicking yourself for not doing what you knew was right...
> 
> Also, look at what it's going to cost and to maintain, and HOW OFTEN, in your final decision as well - this would be a HUGE criteria in my decision making process.


I probably can not afford to redo it all. I am just a bit frustrated.

I did get an estimate last year from SunDek for resurfacing it with SunDek Classic Texture and they quoted me a little over $3k just for the pool area, $3.5k more for the patio and $700 for painting the sidewalks in a matching gray color. But SunDek never mentioned that I had Kool Deck, it has been my pool technician that spotted it and said that I can not resurface it. I am reaching back to SunDek again to clarify this.


----------



## HCoDi (Jan 2, 2017)

I am terribly embarrassed to say this, but I called SunDek and they said that what I have is not Kool Deck, it is something else. It looks like it but it is not the same. And it can totally be resurfaced.

So I am having them take a look at it again and I might just go with their system. I will keep you updated.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*'kool deck' is the original polymer-modified cementitious overlay mtl,,, its now a generic term much as kleenex/scotch tape,,, no one can identify it as specifically 'kool deck' from only a cursory visual inspection,,, we're cti/eliteCrete/stardek licensed installers - sundek's the same class,,, that means we can buy wholesale,,, damned if i can tell what's there either from just looking,,, if you want to reinvent the wheel, have at it*


----------



## HCoDi (Jan 2, 2017)

stadry said:


> *'kool deck' is the original polymer-modified cementitious overlay mtl,,, its now a generic term much as kleenex/scotch tape,,, no one can identify it as specifically 'kool deck' from only a cursory visual inspection,,, we're cti/eliteCrete licensed installers - damned if i can tell what's there either from just looking either,,, if you want to reinvent the wheel, have at it*



The guy from SunDek said he can identify it because Kool Deck is usually thicker and has a different grain.

But I am just a regular homeowner, what do I know! Thanks for clarifying it!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*of course he would - he's a salesman & fos,,, i'm probably the only 1 in this thread who installs these products every day - new installs & re-do's*


----------

